# portsnap fetch extract



## jus71n742 (Feb 17, 2010)

```
portsnap fetch extract
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from portsnap2.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching snapshot tag from portsnap2.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
Fetching snapshot generated at Tue Feb 16 20:23:33 EST 2010:
8a133f9538754020679c6243d4987a0a53a8e0f128664d100% of   61 MB  324 kBps 00m00s
Extracting snapshot... done.
Verifying snapshot integrity... gunzip: invalid compressed data--crc error
gunzip: snap/e42c9f1ac3744710b4f7441c58fbbad39e6f6a1ae405832bc7d745e40d5a9475.gz: uncompress failed
snapshot corrupt.
```
this is all being done via SSH.


----------



## oliverh (Feb 17, 2010)

Delete the snapshot and just run it again. I saw this once while interrupting the download of a snapshot.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 17, 2010)

You may have to 
	
	



```
rm /var/db/portsnap/tag
```
 in order to download the snapshot again. You can also try [cmd=]portsnap extract[/cmd] separately before downloading the whole tarball again.


----------



## jus71n742 (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok thanks I did the above and ran 

```
portsnap fetch extract
```
and now it runs a while and then I get 

```
bus error (core dumped)
```
and then it acted like it was going to continue on and now hung up.
What does that error even mean?


----------



## jus71n742 (Feb 17, 2010)

Never mind. I hooked up the monitor and ran it all locally and it worked just fine
I only had to separate the commands

```
portsnap fetch
portsnap extract
```


----------



## twega (Mar 1, 2010)

jus71n742 said:
			
		

> Never mind. I hooked up the monitor and ran it all locally and it worked just fine
> I only had to separate the commands
> 
> ```
> ...


You can always opt for using portsnap fetch&&portsnap extract


----------

